# Corn feed help



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Could someone give me a guide so to speak on feeding my corn as she hasnt fed for me in 2 weeks and a little worried its how im offering or something so as much help i can get is much appricated as cant wait to start handling


----------



## Exo (May 9, 2013)

are you trying with alive or thawed food? What size of food? What age is the snake?


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thawed fluffs 11 months


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thawed fluffs 11 months


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Opps posted twice cause on phone


----------



## Exo (May 9, 2013)

Hmm, when was the last time it shed?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

cafc1982 said:


> Could someone give me a guide so to speak on feeding my corn as she hasnt fed for me in 2 weeks and a little worried its how im offering or something so as much help i can get is much appricated as cant wait to start handling


How long have you had the snake? If you've only just got it then perhaps it needs more time to settle in.

Has it been feeding normally for you - strike/drop feeding? How many feeds has it had with you and how often are you offering food as offering too frequently can stress them a bit. Also, as said above, when did it last shed and could it possibly be in shed just now? Some wont eat in shed and if this is the case then leave it until it's shed and then try it with a fluff.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> Thawed fluffs 11 months





AilsaM said:


> How old is the snake? It could well be down to the breeding season.
> 
> What's the set up like - is the heat source stat controlled, how are you measuring the temps, is she normally a good feeder for you and what's she feeding on - mice/rats?
> 
> If nothing has changed and she's normally a good feeder and if she's the right age/size for breeding then I really wouldn't worry, maybe she has mating on her mine, if you have no other snakes then perhaps offering her food every 2 weeks will avoid too much wastage of mice/rats.


Answer's already been given.

OP - To young to be breeding season.

I would double check your temp's and set up to be on the safe side. 
Check the thermostat that should be controlling your heat source via a digital thermometer as stat's aren't all to accurate. you should be getting 30-31C tops on you warm side.
Has anything changed in the set up, even as petty as decor that she may be re-adjusting too. Is there plenty of coverage for her as she may feel insecure and therefore affect her eating. If she is new then she may well be still settling in and this can take awhile.
If she is coming into shed, she may be off her food until the process is finished.
Is she fed in the viv or out the viv in a tub? maybe being moved, if its a feeding tub, is putting her off. I have a CP that won't eat if handled the same day as feeding.
How are you defrosting your fluff's? possibly offer them a little warmer by dunking into hot water (like i do) or placing on a radiator/ using a hairdryer.
You could try braining if ensuring it is warmer fail's or using rat pups as an alternative to mice fluffs.

In the grand scheme of things, two missed feed's is nothing to massively worry about, and i would just keep an eye on her weight so there is nothing more sinister going on : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

cafc1982 said:


> Thawed fluffs 11 months





Kimora said:


> Answer's already been given.
> 
> OP - To young to be breeding season.
> 
> ...


This ^^^
Also, I edited my reply as I never noticed the OP said how old the snake was.


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Had her 2 weeks and she not fed off me was wondering if there certain time to feed or way of offering


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> Had her 2 weeks and she not fed off me was wondering if there certain time to feed or way of offering


Post a picture of your setup, let us know your temp's, how are you defrosting, and how are you feeding (in the viv or out).

we'll go from there.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

cafc1982 said:


> Had her 2 weeks and she not fed off me was wondering if there certain time to feed or way of offering


As you've only had her 2 weeks it does sound like she needs more time to settle into her new home, I would advise leaving her completely alone for the next week, no handling at all and only disturbing her to change the water and spot clean when needed, then once she's had a week left alone try offering her a nice warm mouse fluff at night, hold it in front of her so she can smell it and it she strikes then fine but if not then leave it overnight, if it's gone by the morning then continue to feed her this way, if not then don't panic, just leave her be for another week and try again, I wouldn't handle her until your happy she's feeding ok with you.

Also, details to the below quote would help as well;



Kimora said:


> Post a picture of your setup, let us know your temp's, how are you defrosting, and how are you feeding (in the viv or out).
> 
> we'll go from there.


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

How is the snake heated?


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimora said:


> Post a picture of your setup, let us know your temp's, how are you defrosting, and how are you feeding (in the viv or out).
> 
> we'll go from there.


BLR Small Terranium Snake Starter Kit - Snakes - Starter Kits - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop thats the setup i was advised to get off here (its set up more less same as pic but the water dish is in bottom right) 
the temps are between 28-30 maybe a few degrees higher at times but only slight and not for long (these temps was adviseed from most care sheets and people on here aswell) 
i feed her in cause was told it can stress moving them all time to feed and also read some snakes dont want be handled on day of feeding

think i was getting told wrong information from shop so i have a few tweaks to do when shes due tomorrow was just looking for ideas and tips on feeding e.g do i wait till she active before offer/time of day/areas of viv
was adviseed last tuesday after refused to eat again to leave her alone for the week and i been trying to catch her when she out way when i go in to change water so i didnt disturb her

the shop actually said daytime 27 nighttime 23 feed twice a week defrost food on morning of feed and offer at night

as i said above i adjusted temps from what was told 
also found on net fluffs take about 75mins natural defrost (should i leave a little longer)

tips i have recieved:-
heat nose of fluff
use feed tongs
change temps
left for the week (even though i had left her alone)

anymore tips would be great as its my first reptile and just want peace of mind that she is eating 

someone did mention to me which i thought was bizare candycane morphs to go off there food is there any truth in that


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> How is the snake heated?


heat mat with thermostat


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> BLR Small Terranium Snake Starter Kit - Snakes - Starter Kits - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop thats the setup i was advised to get off here (its set up more less same as pic but the water dish is in bottom right)
> the temps are between 28-30 maybe a few degrees higher at times but only slight and not for long (these temps was adviseed from most care sheets and people on here aswell)
> i feed her in cause was told it can stress moving them all time to feed and also read some snakes dont want be handled on day of feeding
> 
> ...


If its exactly like the site's picture then i would personally add more foliage and a toilet tub as an extra hide. The picture is quite an exposed setup that may put your corn off if she is feeling nervous or insecure. Young snake's dislike open spaces, so it won't hurt to offer it. : victory:

I offer mine whether she is out or not, being active for a feed isn't a massive criteria. For example, mine can be in her hide but as soon as i dangle said mouse near the entrance she is enticed out. I also feed in the evening as they are naturally more active at night, around 7-8pm is my normal time for it.
IF she fail's to take tomorrow i would leave it in with her over night. If you are using a loose substrate such as aspen, leave the mouse on top of the hide, on a tub lid or a piece of kitchen roll....she may not like having an audience watching. 

At 11 months i would feed once a week (6-7days), keep the hot side as close to 30-31C as you can, 28-29C being the lowest for when the stat turns your mat back on. I do not offer a night time drop. Remember that mat's do nothing for ambient and cool side temp's, they only heat what they have contact with. If your house can get unusually cool in bad weather, i would suggest turning your heating on for abit just to help out.

I have always defrosted in water (lots of methods that no-one ever agrees on except that microwaves should never be used : victory. I leave in water that is hand hot, fluffs would take 10 mins or thereabouts to defrost, then when thawed and no chill spot can be felt in the stomach, i dunk it in boiling for a mere second or two just to make it a heat target for the snake, dry it off alittle ready to be offered straight away with tongs.

As far as i am aware there are no known feeding issues with certain morphs : victory:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

she tends to spend alot of time in the open or usually half inside her hide half outside i will get a another tree to go near front when i get paid can a empty toilet roll be used in there even if she just uses as a play toy be worth it


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> she tends to spend alot of time in the open or usually half inside her hide half outside i will get a another tree to go near front when i get paid can a empty toilet roll be used in there even if she just uses as a play toy be worth it


As a yearling my corn LOVED tube's, kitchen and toilet...i have yet to meet a young corn that doesn't like curling up inside these. It was a sad day indeed when she outgrew them! Put one or two in, at approx 12 months, mine could fit perfectly in these and as she grew i offered kitchen roll tubes for the extra length, the aim is to just break up some of the space, if she doesn't use it (give it a week or so) then the extra foliage alone should help : victory:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimora said:


> As a yearling my corn LOVED tube's, kitchen and toilet...i have yet to meet a young corn that doesn't like curling up inside these. It was a sad day indeed when she outgrew them! Put one or two in, at approx 12 months, mine could fit perfectly in these and as she grew i offered kitchen roll tubes for the extra length, the aim is to just break up some of the space, if she doesn't use it (give it a week or so) then the extra foliage alone should help : victory:


the most annoying thing is i dont have any at all i have a cling film box could that be cut down to size and be used instead ?

also would she get unsettled adding them to the viv as if so i wont add till she as decided whether or not she wants to feed 

i did speak o a guy in the shop about the not feeding and he said leave a week and change feed day but then i been told u cant change day so im really confused


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> the most annoying thing is i dont have any at all i have a cling film box could that be cut down to size and be used instead ?
> 
> also would she get unsettled adding them to the viv as if so i wont add till she as decided whether or not she wants to feed
> 
> i did speak o a guy in the shop about the not feeding and he said leave a week and change feed day but then i been told u cant change day so im really confused


Shouldn't do, But you can leave it till after tomorrow if you want to see if she'll eat first. : victory:
Like i said...two missed feed's is not a massive worry 
Anything can be used to break up space, i always suggest the tubes just because it something that is normally loafing around that won't cost money.
Ensure the serrated edge is off and open the end's up : victory:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

what is your opinon on changing feed day aswell ?


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

My baby corn was in a viv when he was 4 months old it was well decorated ect, for some reason he would not eat for 6 weeks and then I changed the heat source from a heat mat at 28-30c to a red bulb with guard ect set at 30c spot on with a on/off stat just to test it out and ever since them he eats without fail every time, now obv on a dimmer stat now I know that's his preferred set up, I leave it on 24/7 with no drop at night as the heating goes off at night so his cold end turns nice and cool, feed him once a week with 2 fluffs and he is shedding ect fine, also has a moist hide 24/7 next to his cool hide, he is so tame he even just sits there and like his neck rubbed which I think is a bit odd and I hold him every day except 3 days, 1 day before feeding and 2 days after feed, I read so many care sheets and got told and sold so many different things but I found it all comes down to using common sense and a bit of experimenting


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> what is your opinon on changing feed day aswell ?


If she is due tomorrow then i would feed her, if she turns it down and does not eat it when left with her over night then i would wait 6-7 days and try again. Offering to soon/ every few days may stress her out. : victory:

Just to add another perspective as tezzabear has mentioned a mat and changing to a red bulb.
I've always used mat's in viv's for corns and kings, past and present : victory:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

ok will leave her till tomorrow then  just she seems be looking about her tank tonight


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> ok will leave her till tomorrow then  just she seems be looking about her tank tonight


If you would like to try tonight as you think she may be more agreeable, then by all means try if the last offering was almost a week ago. But it won't hurt her to wait....completely up to you, but if you offer tonight, don't try tomorrow. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I agree with Kimora about the loo roll/kitchen roll tubes, corn loves them as does my other smaller snakes, mine is 2 years old and can still just about get al of herself into a kitchen roll tube, they're great for small snakes.


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

i have offered her the fluff she didnt take but i placed it just wear her tree is so its not directly exposing her to eat it and left the room in darkness so she might take it as she wont see anyone around if she refuses it i will then add the makeshift tunnel in then she will have a week to get used to that aswell


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> i have offered her the fluff she didnt take but i placed it just wear her tree is so its not directly exposing her to eat it and left the room in darkness so she might take it as she wont see anyone around if she refuses it i will then add the makeshift tunnel in then she will have a week to get used to that aswell


Hopefully it'll be gone by morning : victory:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope so when i get another tree should i get same size as 1 already and where would u put it


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

cafc1982 said:


> I hope so when i get another tree should i get same size as 1 already and where would u put it


Get a nice big one and just drap it in. Don't worry about pretty, you just want to offer cover and security while she's young


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

cafc1982 said:


> i have offered her the fluff she didnt take but i placed it just wear her tree is so its not directly exposing her to eat it and left the room in darkness so she might take it as she wont see anyone around if she refuses it i will then add the makeshift tunnel in then she will have a week to get used to that aswell


I hope your corn takes the mouse, I have a couple that drop feed and I find putting the mouse close to which ever hide they're in usually works for mine, did this with my new young house snake, he was in his coconut hide and I left it by the entrance, went back 10 minutes later and it was gone.


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

still didnt eat but i also have a tree on order and i will be placing it round the middle so she as the option to travel between hides hidden and be leaving her another week


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

cafc1982 said:


> still didnt eat but i also have a tree on order and i will be placing it round the middle so she as the option to travel between hides hidden and be leaving her another week


Just be patient and try her again next week. She will eat eventually when she's totally comfortable with her surroundings. :2thumb:


----------



## cafc1982 (Apr 13, 2013)

how long can a 11 month old go without feeding


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

You'd be surprised. Don't panic though. Just keep trying and she will take it eventually. Loads of cover for her and peace and quiet. 

Keep Calm and Keep Trying! :2thumb:


----------

